# Is he a hinny?



## hrselady (Sep 18, 2007)

Question... is he a hinny? He's 11 and trained for a cart and does ride.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't help you with the hinney part but I sure do like him!! Are you thinking of buying him? How is your new baby doing? How is momma?


----------



## RNR (Sep 18, 2007)

not sure!! All I know is he is Cutie!

Good luck on finding out what he is!

RNR


----------



## GlacierRidge (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm no help but I like him too!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh he's gorgeous. I know nothing but I'd guess Hinny...from what I've been reading and been told they have more of a horse mane and tail and head and he has all of those things. He sure is beautiful



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 19, 2007)

I raise hinnys, so my guess shouldn't really count :bgrin I would say a beautiful hinny.



: Hinnys have more of a horse like face, and the tail is long and full, which it looks like he has, but they have the small body of the donkey. Is he yours? Hes put together very nice.Is he yours and how tall is he? Alot of times its very hard to tell the differance between the two, even for experienced mule men, I have always looked at the tail, and tried to guess from that point. I am waiting for everone else to guess on this one too. Corinne


----------



## hrselady (Sep 19, 2007)

He is 42" tall and I do believe he is a hinny myself... his mane is like a donkey's but thicker. His tail has lots more hair and the bottom is really thick. When he whinnies, he does half a horse whinny then finishes out with the hee haw thing. Its so cute, gonna try to record him one day. Depends on his mood if he gives you more of the horse sound or more of the donkey. His ears are shorter and he has the donkey head. His legs are not stripped but have splotches (sorry on the spelling) of darker and lighter colors. I'll try to get some pics of him during the day. He actually has all those dapples you see in the pics.

We were called Monday by someone who knew we were looking for something smaller to pull a cart. He said he had a small mule.. when we went out there, we found Pete. He pulled the cart like we wanted then my daughter rode him, and feel in love with him.

Daisy and justice (babies name) were moved to a bigger pasture so she could raise him without being stressed by us other than at feeding times. I go out there once a day and she's not trying to kill me anymore, but will not come up other than when she knows its time to eat.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 19, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]what a cute boy and he drives and rides...wow...congrats! Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 19, 2007)

: I agree with everyone else he sure is beautiful!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 19, 2007)

I LOVE him



:



:



:



: If he's a Hinny...I'm now a Hinny Lover...HE's just lovely :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 19, 2007)

He is gorgeous



:

I love his "Dorsal Stripe"



:


----------



## minimule (Sep 20, 2007)

He's nice either way! He could be a hinney. BUT.....it isn't always easy. I have a couple of mules that have very horsey heads and thick tails.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 20, 2007)

minimule said:


> He's nice either way! He could be a hinney. BUT.....it isn't always easy. I have a couple of mules that have very horsey heads and thick tails.


Oh DROOL



: LOL. THat's it I'm a Hinny AND Mule LOVER (and Donkey of course)



:



:



:


----------



## poncho (Sep 23, 2007)

he sure is pretty but to me he looks like a mule i owned a big hinny once and she had a tail and mane like a horse her face was also more horsey like. but mule or hinny he,s very nice.


----------

